# What is Today's Libation?



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Tonight I am enjoying *The Glenlivet 12* year old Single Malt Scotch. This scotch dances on your palette like a thousand twinkles of light. Hmmmm....maybe I out to lay off the scotch.

It is supposed to be "...floral with notes of vanilla", but to me it tastes like pretty good Scotch.

And with that, my friends, having made my 100th post, I have been ordained a "Senior Member". Thank you. Thank you. I'd like to thank all the _little_ people who made this possible...Stogie, for always responding to my inept posts when no one else would, to GoinFerSmoke who I like even though he has cats, and to SuperGirl and Lobsterkmd for making me believe that maybe there might actually be a woman out there for me who appreciates cigars. To, all, my thanks, and I promise not to forget any of you...especially if you bomb me regularly.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

A shot of Walgreens Night Time Formula chased with a glass of water. :whoohoo: I hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## lobsterkmd (Apr 23, 2007)

You are very welcome! Hope you enjoyed your evening!

 Kristin


----------



## Lightenup (Apr 13, 2007)

Congrats John. Tonight’s lineup is still up in the air. My roommate just got back in town and we are going to hit a local pub with one hell of a selection. I know at a minimum there will be some scotch, whiskey and Guinness being sacrificed.


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Margaritas!!


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

IT'S DERBY DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm into my 3rd Mint Julep!! (Maker's as if you had to ask...)

:whoohoo:


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

rmrdaddy said:


> IT'S DERBY DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm into my 3rd Mint Julep!! (Maker's as if you had to ask...)
> 
> :whoohoo:


Same for me....lots of bourbon...I drank Woodfords today because as you know, it is the official bourbon of the Kentucky Derby.

And on a side note, I grilled up this beautiful Porter House (dry aged) mmmmm.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

I've had a few pours of Knob Creek with an Old Henry just now...Life is good.


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl (Apr 9, 2006)

After Having a KC Steak bigger then me & some Boulevard Wheat Beer, and some bananas Fosters (loaded w/ Montecristo Rum), a few ounces of port I'm good to go...............


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats on your 100th post. You're a made guy now.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Here are the items I just bought today with that little bonus from work. We have:

Evan Williams Single Barrel Vintage Kentucky Straight Bourbon 86 proof
Glenlivet 15 French Oak Reserve Single Malt Scotch
Bakers Kentucky Straight Bourbon 107 proof
Makers Mark Bourbon (1.75 liter)

I am sampling the Evan Williams right now, and I must say that I am impressed. This is one the manager steered me too, and he was dead on. Great Bourbon. Hand numbered and dated. Very reasonably priced. Definitely a fine product.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Here are the items I just bought today with that little bonus from work. We have:
> 
> Evan Williams Single Barrel Vintage Kentucky Straight Bourbon 86 proof
> Glenlivet 15 French Oak Reserve Single Malt Scotch
> ...


The "Bakers" is really nice too. I cut mine with a single cube of ice. I let it melt a bit in the glass before I sip it. The flavors really open up that way.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

JohnRider said:


> Here are the items I just bought today with that little bonus from work. We have:
> 
> Evan Williams Single Barrel Vintage Kentucky Straight Bourbon 86 proof
> Glenlivet 15 French Oak Reserve Single Malt Scotch
> ...


John, that's some fine libation right there! More goodness to add to your wonderful cabinet! Very nice my friend!

CD


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks! I really like the Knob Creek which is in the same family as the Bakers and Bookers. And, I got the big Makers Mark...maybe this one won't mysteriously evaporate out of the bottle as fast.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

JohnRider said:


> ...And, I got the big Makers Mark...maybe this one won't mysteriously evaporate out of the bottle as fast.


Good luck with that John! Makers Mark has a way of vaporizing right before your eyes...  :baffled:

CD


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

For me, it is Zacapa Rum 23 year old. Mmmmm... yummy


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

havanitascigars said:


> For me, it is Zacapa Rum 23 year old. Mmmmm... yummy


I always pack a liter of rum when I go to the beach...so perhaps I should try a premium rum. Do you drink it straight?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

This Evan Williams Single Barrel Vintage Bourbon is very nice. It has peaked my curiosity. Has anyone had their regular blended bourbon?


----------



## Lopaka (May 8, 2007)

I love Makers. However, Old Whiskey River is right now the Bourbon of choice.

Although, currently the glass is filled with Highland Park 18 Year.:dribble: 

Lopaka


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Lopaka said:


> I love Makers. However, Old Whiskey River is right now the Bourbon of choice.
> 
> Although, currently the glass is filled with Highland Park 18 Year.:dribble:
> 
> Lopaka


It appears both Old Whiskey River and Evan Williams are made by Heaven Hill.

http://www.straightbourbon.com/brands.php?choice=bottling


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Anyone tried the Wild Turkey Rare Breed Barrel Proof?


----------



## Lopaka (May 8, 2007)

YES!!!

I love Rare Breed. I always have a bottle in my cabinet.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

John--- I drink it on the rocks. It is very smooth and a little sweet. Other faves are Gosling's Extra Old, Zaya, Appleton 21 year old, Flor de Cana 18 year old. Any of these are great on the rocks or make the perfect daiquiri: 2 oz rum, 1.5 oz fresh squeezed lime juice, 1.5 oz simple syrup made from 1 part water and 1 part raw cane sugar. 

Rum is my preferred cigar companion.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks guys for the feedback on the Rare Breed. I will put that on my libations to try list.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Tonights libation is Crown Royal, neat. After all the small batch bourbons I've been quaffing lately, this Canadian whiskey seems a little under-flavored, but it is still a fine libation for sure. I have it paired tonight with a chunky 5 Vegas A Churchill, so that is probably part of the problem. The 5 Vegas A is simply too dark and chewy for this subtle whiskey.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Tonights libation is Crown Royal, neat. After all the small batch bourbons I've been quaffing lately, this Canadian whiskey seems a little under-flavored, but it is still a fine libation for sure. I have it paired tonight with a chunky 5 Vegas A Churchill, so that is probably part of the problem. The 5 Vegas A is simply too dark and chewy for this subtle whiskey.


Mmmm...Canadian Whiskey...takes me back home  Crown Royal Special Reserve is really nice if you can find it.
Most people don't know that "Rye and Ginger" and "7 and 7" are the most popular mixed drinks in Canada. Just a bit of useless info....


----------



## TrainSafe (May 28, 2007)

Crown Royal is a favorite of mine. 

I have a local microbrew on tap right now -- called Vanishing Vanilla Stout. It is a very dark brew with slight sweetness and a good blast of coffee (and obviously vanilla). It's crafted by a genious named Steve at Stone Cellar Brewery in Appleton WI.


----------



## elidog (Apr 14, 2007)

Last night I enjoyed two fingers of Appletons Estate Rum (Pinky to pointer! lol!) Very nice sweet smooth drink made to be enjoyed neat. I am really beginning to love a nice quality Rum. As I sipped, I smoked a RP Sungrown torpedo that was was fantastic. In all the combo made for a sublime evening on the porch with the dawgs.

Tonight I think it will be some MM and a nice heminway classic!

steve


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

All I know is the week Ive had ANYTHING Alcoholic is fine with me.


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

i'm in for a good shot of coke classic over ice.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

Dog Fish Head 60 Minute IPA...Not too bad. I prefer the 90 Minute though.


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

has anyone heard of Frangelico?

if you haven't, don't, if you have, i'm sorry

i may have stolen some of this from my mother, mixed it with milk and it might have tasted very much like drinking peanut butter


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Evan Williams Single Barrel Vintage Bourbon. Yum!


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Knob Creek and water..my OLD STANDBY


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

RGianelli said:


> Knob Creek and water..my OLD STANDBY


Good call. I took a fresh bottle with me to Vegas. Great sipping bourbon. I like it neat.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Fonseca Tawny Port tonight, with a Quintero natural


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

havanitascigars said:


> Fonseca Tawny Port tonight, with a Quintero natural


Sweeet! Literally. LOL. I am an extreme newbie with port. What I've had, I've liked. But, I like just about everything...except oysters.


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

Coke Classic over ice.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Gatormoye said:


> Coke Classic over ice.


Doesn't the typical southern breakfast call for RC Cola, grits and bacon? Or is that only in Virginia?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Today I am sampling something for the first time that a lot of you have probably already had - the Woodford Reserve Kentucky Straight Boubon. This bourbon is a very nice dark amber color and it has some really nice sweet favors to it - the most prominent being an almost vanilla-like flavor. This really compliments the cammie cigar I am smoking tonight.


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

*Wild Turkey*

Well first allow me to say hello and also to say that i am a newb here. Now on to the business at hand,lol....I really really enjoy a nice glass of Wild Turkey,and an even nicer glass of Corn Squeezings origin of which shall remain nameless.... My beer of choice is Corona in the 24oz size and a nice glass of Guiness. That is pretty much it, thanks for letting me give my most humble opinion....

MasonicMan!!!


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

hi i am a newb here and a huge SEC fan, but i believe that god is a ROLL TIDE ROLL fan


----------

